# Victorian pics



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Here are some pics of a few of my vics. There are Haplochromis sp. blue fire fin, haplochromis dayglow, P. Nyererei, P. red fin piebald and H. Limax red chest. The limax and blue fire fin would not stop for a good pic so some came out a little blurry. The ruby greens would ot come out at all. Also does anyone else have H. sp. blue fire fin. The first few pics are my dominant male. I have never seen them before or seen any pics online like him, but he has become one of my favorites with all the color. He has reds, blue and a green/yellow color to his body. Patterns are similar to ruby green except the green is not as dark and some is replaced by the blue. Also the males show lateral and vertical lines.
http://cmd.shutterfly.com/commands/pictures/slideshow?site=raff1&page=raff1&album=15


----------

